# Shipping Containers to Greece



## TamaraW (Aug 7, 2013)

hi everyone
hoping someone may be able to help me. I am from Australia and now living in Greece, when we left it was not intentional we would stay here but we are now and we love it. Has anyone used shipping containers to move their stuff from Aus to Greece, if so can you please let me know of any reliable companies that can do this? Probably half a container full of mainly boxes and only minimal furniture. Does anybody know roughly how much it would cost?
I want to know which companies people have used before I pay alot of money to any company.
Thanks
Tamara


----------

